# Post the Worst most horribly ugly grotesque funny weird odd PICTURE of yourself :) :)



## Richard

chickydoda said:


> Even if you did only get a 3 or so, I would still say you are an attractive guy.


Your kind words are much appreciated, however, you are undermining my horribly ugly grotesque weird odd picture of myself entry in this thread :/


----------



## chickydoda

REEPER said:


> Your kind words are much appreciated, however, you are undermining my horribly ugly grotesque weird odd picture of myself entry in this thread :/


 Umm can you reword the last part? I'm kind of confused. I'm not physically attracted to you, like I would want to date you or anything (based on appearances alone), but you seem approachable and I would probably give you a 7.5/10 for attractiveness. 

You have nice eyes and I like the shape of your face.

You kind of remind me of that guy from Atlantis. Or the guy from Anastacia.



















(He is pretty handsome too)


----------



## eunoia

REEPER said:


> I am but a humble student, funding research is a bit beyond my means  I am perfectly capable of superficially contemplating the issue over a period of a few seconds though, and then moving on to the next shiny.


Your face is all over this thread; how do you feel about that? I wish that your face picture followed over in my quote on your post and then when I quoted you here, it double quoted both me and you so that your picture would then be in my post, and the pattern would follow presenting your picture in every post.

Anyway, stop being a poor. But please superficially contemplate.


----------



## Richard

chickydoda said:


> Umm can you reword the last part? I'm kind of confused. I'm not physically attracted to you, like I would want to date you or anything (based on appearances alone), but you seem approachable and I would probably give you a 7.5/10 for attractiveness. You kind of remind me of that guy from Atlantis.


Ok, I was making an albeit lame joke referring to the thread title. I haven’t seen atlantis, but that man certainly does have a horse face.


----------



## Richard

eunoia said:


> Your face is all over this thread; how do you feel about that? I wish that your face picture followed over in my quote on your post and then when I quoted you here, it double quoted both me and you so that your picture would then be in my post, and the pattern would follow presenting your picture in every post.
> 
> Anyway, stop being a poor. But please superficially contemplate.


That sounds rather viral and the chances of many poor unsuspecting people losing their lunches would increase.

I’m working on the poor bit


----------



## chickydoda

@REEPER


















This guy too. I tried finding a good picture of him, but hes constantly pulling faces or sucking on Anastacias face. You might agree if you saw the movie.


----------



## eunoia

REEPER said:


> That sounds rather viral and the chances of many poor unsuspecting people losing their lunches would increase.
> 
> I’m working on the poor bit


Seems like you have a striking resemblance to a some animated characters. You're every 8 year old's dream<3 (and notice those jawlines!) Alright I'm going to stop leading this thread into a tangent.


----------



## Richard

chickydoda said:


> @REEPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy too. I tried finding a good picture of him, but hes constantly pulling faces or sucking on Anastacias face. You might agree if you saw the movie.


Yep, I saw tangled on a plane trip recently, enjoyable in parts, overly disney in others. Didn’t think I look like him though.


----------



## chickydoda

REEPER said:


> Yep, I saw tangled on a plane trip recently, enjoyable in parts, overly disney in others. Didn’t think I look like him though.


 Oh, no I meant the guy in the ''wanted'' poster.


----------



## Richard

chickydoda said:


> Oh, no I meant the guy in the ''wanted'' poster.


My apologies, anyhoo I certainly hope I don’t run like that guy from Anastasia xD


----------



## Luke

If you look through that facial analysis thread you will see that Gollum from lord of the rings scored 6.21, making him about average! So I wouldn't take it too seriously. Check it out: http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/39631-facial-beauty-analysis-2.html#post912718


----------



## chickydoda

Luke said:


> I you look through that facial analysis thread you will see that Gollum from lord of the rings scored 6.21, making him about average! So I wouldn't take it too seriously. Check it out: http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/39631-facial-beauty-analysis-2.html#post912718


 Lol, Gollums one sexy beast!


----------



## SaiKick

REEPER said:


> Thanks, but an algorithm never lies ! My face is abnormally long, like a horse, so it’s probably on the mark. It’s more evident in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life experience is such that I can’t argue with the result, so I challenge all others to have a go


she does okay
and her face is way longer than yours


----------



## chickydoda

SaiKick said:


> she does okay
> and her face is way longer than yours


 Wow! There are no words!


----------



## Richard

SaiKick said:


> she does okay
> and her face is way longer than yours


Pfft please I could beat her if I made the home alone face and be crowned king of the horses.


----------



## SaiKick

REEPER said:


> Pfft please I could beat her if I made the home alone face and be crowned king of the horses.


so, Celine Dion walks into a bar, 
bartender says
why the long face?


----------



## Richard

SaiKick said:


> so, Celine Dion walks into a bar,
> bartender says
> why the long face?


So I walk into a bar,
bartender says
I know this joke


----------



## SaiKick

REEPER said:


> So I walk into a bar,
> bartender says
> I know this joke


I think it's settled,
you are un-insultable.


----------



## Richard

SaiKick said:


> I think it's settled,
> you are un-insultable.


It’s one of the few advantages of having no self confidence whatsoever, you transcend insults, that and you’re never really disappointed since you never have any expectations. It’s quite a serene place to be sometimes.

That said feel free to challenge me to a duel, I’m always prepared !


----------



## Jamie.Ether

I think it would be best not to explain this.


----------



## Elwin

Jamie.Ether said:


> View attachment 22045
> I think it would be best not to explain this.


Did you just leave the crypt to feed for awhile?


----------



## SaiKick

you guys/gals are all my fave! 
this thread make me happy.
no i not share yet.


----------



## TJSeabury

SaiKick said:


> oooh @REEPER
> is that a website where we can all do that!?!? share share I like! thx for posting












*I got a 7.41 last time I did it... Perhaps the program didn't take too kindly to me death staring at it... XD*

*Here's a bad few... High School... ugh...*

















*And this is me and my hat 1 year later.*


















I wore a hat from like freshman year high school to freshman year college... XD Now my hair grows in a spiky flow naturaly. WOO!
*
I've gotten into PRETTY god(<- GREAT TYPO! XD) shape since then. *


----------



## Rain of Bliss

*About three and a half years ago....









*No comment.


----------



## SaiKick

Rain of Bliss said:


> *About three and a half years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No comment.


I found you attractive until I realized you's was a man.


----------



## Rain of Bliss

SaiKick said:


> I found you attractive until I realized you's was a man.


 Oh my, there's so many different responses I would like to post. Here's a handful:

"If you think I was attractive back then, you should se me _now._"

or

"I feel the same way about a lot of lesbians."

or

"Dude, I was, like, 15 years old at that time. Does that make you a pedophile?"

or

"You really found that atractive at first? Eww. I looked totally disgusting (Not thinking about the outfit, as it was a sort of masquerade-ish event)."


----------



## PistolShrimp

I swear I wasn't high...



I think this is the most embarrassing picture ever taken of me, though. Wow. Just, WOW.


----------



## Herp

This was taken yesterday. I accidentaly over-buzzed my hair. Now I'm pratically bald.


----------



## SaiKick

Leaves said:


> This was taken yesterday. I accidentaly over-buzzed my hair. Now I'm pratically bald.


LOL-- I was like, "uhhh what's so bad about..." then I saw the bald spot hahahha;

cheers for cutting your own hair; I stopped getting haircuts, oh about, 9 months ago-- just letting it grow and trying to be like my idol, Kurt Cobain.










Now all I need is musical talent and a bunch of groupies and I'm well on my way....


----------



## Herp

Well, to be honest, I don't normally cut my own hair. That picture is pretty much a proof. 

I was too lazy to go to the hairdresser and did that. Had to go there anyway, in the end.


----------



## Emerson

Me very very very drunk after a night out.








Me normally for comparisson.


----------



## gwennylou




----------



## SaiKick

Emerson said:


> View attachment 22168
> Me very very very drunk after a night out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22169
> Me normally for comparisson.


your drunk look = your "I'm hopelessly in love"-look


--:ninja:


----------



## SaiKick

gwennylou said:


>




I imagine you're hocking a loogie or coughing up a hairball.

hahck-patooey.


----------



## INFJoshua

Richard said:


> Easy enough to do, all of my pictures are candidates. But here is one with an objective metric to prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t argue with that.


oh yes i can. you're a good looking guy. screw that stupid software!


----------



## INFJoshua

haha! this is my visa picture a few days after i (for the first and only time) shaved my head. and a few chunks of my eyebrow just for fun. 

ps
DON'T SHAVE YOUR HEAD. it bleeds and it hurts and people get rug burn if the touch it haha!!


----------



## Ellis Bell

Circa 1980s. I'm on the left.


----------



## Juggernaut

My incredibly excited face. I either have no expression or I am completely over the top. INTP much? I don't know.









From left to right: One of my closest friends (INFP), another friend who I don't remember well enough to type, and I. (INTP) We just have a penchant of making really unsightly faces.









I think a little ENTP is showing.. I don't even want to say ENTP. That would be insulting to them. INFP? God.. My INTP is showing.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Oh gosh.. Too many. lol
I'll just post anti-chronologically.















I look WAY too much like my INTJ older brother, right there.









Right on my 18th birthday..
My webcam was seasick.. And my hair was NOT that blonde.








Age 14








My ENFJ sister and I.. When I was 14
And saving worst for last...

Drumroll!








15... I lied about the anti-chronology.
I was pushing my ISTP brother away, because he was trying to do bunny ears.








I then grabbed his arm, and posed for an atrocious photo... Ick
My nose looks massive, and my teeth don't look very clean.. And I was mildly pink in the face, because I was just outside, running on the beach, in 100 degree weather.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hey @JaySH, you should see these.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm trying to smile in this picture to wish somepony a happy birthday, but it comes off as either a troll face or a rape face.


----------



## fihe

Here's one! I also posted it in Spam World.

btw @OcarinaOfTime, I must ask: are you Slavic? you look it


----------



## EternalNocturne

fihe said:


> Here's one! I also posted it in Spam World.
> 
> btw @_OcarinaOfTime_, I must ask: are you Slavic? you look it


I have actually never been asked that before.
Not that I know of.. I am an interesting mix of things, though.
My maternal grandfather was probably 30% Comanche, and 70% German.
My maternal grandmother was English and Irish, nothing else (unless there's a tiny bit of Scottish).
My paternal grandfather is Scottish, and little else. (my surname is an uncommon Scottish surname, and my paternal grandfather's mother was a Ferguson)
My paternal grandmother is mostly Cherokee, and who know's what else.

Of course, all of these people do/had several American generations before them, so they didn't have any cool accents. (On the contrary, they are all from Texas, Kansas, and New Mexico)

(Aside from my avatar)
This is what I look like, on slightly less atrocious photos.


----------



## fihe

@OcarinaOfTime Neat! maybe you can learn how to speak Russian so you can trick people


----------



## EternalNocturne

fihe said:


> @_OcarinaOfTime_ Neat! maybe you can learn how to speak Russian so you can trick people


I'm afraid Japanese comes way more naturally. lol
As far as accents go, though. I am frequently asked if I am an English-Scottish American. Or, as I was told "You sound like a watered down Scot, with a hint of the queens English."


----------



## fihe

@_OcarinaOfTime_ ha, I'm a substitute teacher and my students always think I'm from another country. they don't seem to believe me when I tell them I was born in New Jersey (the state I live in now) and speak English as a first language. granted, my parents were born overseas and both speak English as a second, third, or fourth language


----------



## Destiny Lund

An impulsive exaggerated mockery of duckfaces. LOL!


----------



## SpasticReasoN

Zombinns.


----------



## ShadoWolf

This one isn't even that bad, but my freshman yearbook photo: yikes!


----------



## Riy

Things are just..like..so colourful man...


----------



## Eloise

I turned myself into a potato.
I AM POTATO.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## fihe

HERPDERP I BLINKED


----------



## OldManRivers

You know, I wish I could, but before old age messed over me, I was a very handsome fellow - and if I had not burned all those early photos I could prove it. As for now, old people just do not show up on cameras.:laughing:


----------



## sonicdrink

God these are horrible...


----------



## SeñorTaco




----------



## Kyora

I've got a weird picture xD It was profile picture last year =)


----------



## Maximus Deus

The awkward moment when I'm so damn attractive that I can't possibly take a horrible picture of myself.

Damn me.


----------



## Squids

i was "the patriarchy" for halloween last year


----------



## Destiny Lund

This is the face I make to cheer my friends up.


----------

